# Hello



## darrenmcd (May 19, 2015)

Hows it goin everyone. Not exactly uk but close. Only gettin started with the bbq/scene. Seems im on the right webpage. Hopefully some tips will sink in


----------



## bluewhisper (May 19, 2015)

Welcome to he board, Darren! Yes there is a lot of information here, look around.

It's a beautiful day here but I'm not smoking, I'm crawling on all fours pulling weeds out of the garden.


----------



## wade (May 19, 2015)

Hi Darren

You have come to the right place if you are looking to learn about traditional BBQ and smoking. There is a lot of experience on here, both from the USA and the UK too. Let us know the kind of things that interest you and we will try to help you along. Are you looking more at low-and-slow BBQ (ribs,pork, brisket etc.) or more cold smoking (fish, cheese, bacon etc.). Whichever you prefer just ask and you will get a lot of good advice. Just remember that there are wrong ways to BBQ but no absolute right way. Prepare to get a lot of different opinions but you will find that underneath most are very similar. Ask and listen. Then take note of the methods that sound like they are closest to what you want and then give them a go. Before you realise you will be sharing your advice with new novice smokers.


----------



## darrenmcd (May 19, 2015)

Thanks. Thinkin more of the low and slow. Built 2 little bbq's. 1 gas the other charcoal. Not finished the charcoal yet. Need to figure out were best to put the air vents


----------



## wade (May 19, 2015)

Post some pictures and someone will be able to offer some advice.


----------



## darrenmcd (May 19, 2015)

20140630_204245.jpg



__ darrenmcd
__ May 19, 2015






ill post better wen I get home. Is charcoal/lumpwood like logs in a stove (take air from above or is air need below too). It's 316 stainless so don't want to be cutting too many holes


----------



## kc5tpy (May 20, 2015)

Hello Darren and welcome.  Great bunch of folks here in the Group.  Some of us have met and even phone one another.  Great skills base also.  One more thing I would add is when you start smoking write EVERYTHING down.  I mean EVERYTHING you can think of no matter how trivial you think it is.  If it goes wrong it will help us give advice.  If it goes well you can repeat the process.  If maybe could have been a little better you can tweak one thing at a time until you get the product you are happy with.  ONE omitted "small" detail could change everything.  We will be happy to help any way we can.

Yes; 316 stainless is not something you want to screw up if you can help it.  I was a welder for around 15 yrs..  Pipe and pressure vessels.  100 percent x-ray stuff.  I have built a pit or 2 back in the day.  I certainly don't pretend to know all about building a smoker.  I do know a couple members back in the States do REALLY good work building smokers.  My point being, we will find you some help.  Obviously we need more detailed pictures; BUT, USUALLY for a BBQ/smoker the airflow needs to be from below the fire, through the coals, across the meat and then out the stack.  USUALLY!  Off the top of my head I can't think of another scenario BUT without seeing what you have I wouldn't bet the farm there is no other solution.

Glad to have you.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## darrenmcd (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. The gas bbq is sorted ( just copied my old one) easy really.  The charcoal us a bit trickier for now. Not too concerned about the bottom part (just a basic box). I'm more concerned about damaging the lid. since joining this site I realise I may have started the wrong way. Wat I built wad more family event oriented.  Next few months  ill build the big bbq I see so much of here.


----------



## wade (May 20, 2015)

Darren - Big is not always best. I have a couple of large offset smokers but the ones that get used the most are the Weber 22". I usually find it more productive to get two of them going rather than one of the large ones. The benefit is that I can smoke two different meats both at different temperatures.


----------



## darrenmcd (May 20, 2015)

Good point. Fortunately I can make them  reasonably cheap so I can chop and change. The big ones are a centre piece though. This year I think ill concentrate on learning how to do it. One big question. Wat cut is a brisket. Find it hard to get here. I just keep gettin handed a corned beef


----------



## smokin monkey (May 20, 2015)

Hi Darren, welcome to the "Family"

As already pointed out, plenty of good folk on here with a wealth of experience and knowledge.

Sounds like you are a fabricated?  Good skill to have with this addiction.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji] :welcome1:


----------



## darrenmcd (May 20, 2015)

Thanks monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (May 20, 2015)

Got ya covered Darren.  Check your PM's

Danny


----------

